# 2005 25 hp 2stroke Merc prop



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

wut should i gets?
how much?

I want speed, holeshot, ability to run shaller, etc.
options? costs?
thx


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I loved the stock prop on my Merc 25 2 stroke. Great overall performance. 10 3/8 x 13. Powertech aluminum is $75-$100 max. I can't imagine I would have been happier with anything else.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

To quote WhiteSnook: 

"4 blade powertech s.s propeller w/ heavy cupped 10x11" pitch = 29-31 MPH.....runs very skinny. 

3 blade powertech s.s prop 10x13" pitch = 33-34 MPH."

This was a Classic with a 25hp 2strk Yammie. But a Merc & LT should perform better.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> wut should i gets?
> how much?
> 
> I want speed, holeshot, ability to run shaller, etc.
> ...


I used to run quicksilver 10 x 13" 3 blade stainless steel prop...........that's a very good propeller for the 25 merc 2-smoker. I think i paid 270 for it

if u wanna run shallow and holeshot and top speed not an issue  then 10 x 12 4 blade standard cup powertech SRA SS prop for $375

my yamaha 25hp 2-stroke I should have a 12" pitch 3 blade stainless instead of 13" pitch for bit higher end RPM and crusing speed for loaded down gheenoe classic.


----------

